# Baby sleeping w/ burp cloth or blanket over face?



## momtoNatalee (Nov 20, 2005)

My dd will only fall asleep w/ one of those Gerber burp cloths or a light blanket over her face and when she falls asleep I try to move it but she will usually wake up. How dangerous is this? She sleeps side car style and in bed w/ us part of the night. I try to move away from her nose a little but it still really worries dh and I. Thanks


----------



## somanythings (Jul 9, 2005)

not exactly a medical opinion, but my hale hearty healthy 7yo dd had to have a blanket over her face too - I just made sure it was real thin material (open-weave cotton or gauze - gerber burp cloth sounds about right) like a sling - they fall asleep in there, with the fabric over their faces sometimes too, right?


----------



## kyangel80 (Oct 5, 2005)

Wow! My dd who will be 7 used to have to have the Gerber cloth dipe too!!


----------



## kate~mom (Jul 21, 2003)

my friend's daughter does this also (she is 14 months). it makes me insanely nervous, though!

how about a loosely crocheted blanket with big "holes"?


----------



## momtoNatalee (Nov 20, 2005)

The ones I have are not cloth dipes, they are more like baby wash cloth fabric. My mom told me that I had to have the cloth dipe over my face to fall asleep too when I was a baby! Maybe it's genetic, j/k


----------



## runes (Aug 5, 2004)

no real advice to add, but i'm 33 and i still have to have something covering my face to sleep. i've always been like that


----------

